# 2009 metropolitan GDPs



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

+ Montréal (the only Canadian metro area for which we have data, thanks to Québec's statistical office).

GDP in 2009 (at market exchange rates):
1- Tokyo (see map above): $1652.1 bn
2- New York (see map above): $1386.3 bn
3- Los Angeles (see map above): $861.2 bn
4- Paris (see map above): $783.5 bn
5- London (see map above): $721.5 bn
6- Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto (see map above): $712.2 bn
7- Washington-Baltimore (see map above): $552.1 bn
8- Chicago (see map above): $523.3 bn
9- San Francisco Bay Area (see map above): $517.8 bn
10- Rhine-Ruhr (see map above): $483.9 bn
11- Nagoya (see map above): $414.6 bn
12- Boston-Providence (see map above): $410.2 bn
13- Seoul (City of Seoul + City of Incheon + Gyeonggi-do): $404.0 bn
14- Randstad (see map above): $397.3 bn
15- Milan (see map above): $368.8 bn
16- Houston (see map above): $364.2 bn
17- Dallas (see map above): $362.1 bn
18- Philadelphia (see map above): $354.9 bn
19- Moscow (City of Moscow + Moscow Oblast): $330.1 bn
20- São Paulo (Mesorregião Metropolitana): $321.8 bn
21- Atlanta (see map above): $272.8 bn
22- Madrid (see map above): $263.9 bn
23- Miami (see map above): $253.3 bn
24- Seattle (see map above): $248.3 bn
25- Mexico City (DF + State of Mexico): $235.1 bn
26- Rhine-Main (see map above): $225.9 bn
27- Detroit (see map above): $223.6 bn
28- Hong Kong (SAR): $209.3 bn
29- Shanghai (municipality): $204.6 bn
30- Barcelona (see map above): $204.0 bn (in 2007)
31- Minneapolis (see map above): $191.1 bn
32- Phoenix (see map above): $188.2 bn
33- Fukuoka-Kitakyushu (see map above): $187.7 bn
34- Rome (see map above): $187.0 bn
35- Singapore (Republic of Singapore): $183.3 bn
36- Denver (see map above): $177.9 bn
37- Berlin (see map above): $172.5 bn
38- San Diego (see map above): $169.0 bn
39- Munich (see map above): $168.0 bn
40- Beijing (municipality): $164.7 bn
41- Hamburg (see map above): $164.2 bn
42- Brussels (see map above): $157.4 bn
43- Athens (see map above): $154.1 bn
- Montréal (Census Metropolitan Area): $142.4 bn (very low exchange rate for the Canadian dollar in 2009; at today's exchange rate it would be $163.5 bn)
- Rio de Janeiro (Região Metropolitana): $125.6 bn
- Mumbai: less than $100 bn
- Delhi: less than $100 bn 

GDP per capita in 2009 (at market exchange rates):
- San Francisco Bay Area: $69,908
- Paris: $66,608
- Washington-Baltimore: $66,376
- Munich: $66,271
- New York: $63,630
- Brussels: $63,029
- Houston: $62,236
- Seattle: $61,617
- Minneapolis: $58,620
- Denver: $58,316
- Dallas: $56,502
- Boston-Providence: $56,009
- Rhine-Main (Frankfurt): $55,495
- San Diego: $55,199
- Philadelphia: $54,539
- Chicago: $54,205
- Hamburg: $51,509
- Randstad (Amsterdam-The Hague-Rotterdam): $51,249
- Atlanta: $50,501
- London: $49,094
- Los Angeles: 48,519
- Tokyo: $46,677
- Milan: $46,314
- Miami: $46,010
- Phoenix: $45,299
- Rome: 45,231
- Nagoya: $43,637
- Detroit: $42,704
- Rhine-Ruhr (Cologne-Düsseldorf-Essen): $42,491
- Madrid: $41,882
- Osaka-Kobe-Kyoto: $38,527
- Barcelona: $38,480
- Athens: $37,643
- Fukuoka-Kitakyushu: $37,069
- Montréal: $37,056 (very low exchange rate for the Canadian dollar in 2009; at today's exchange rate it would be $42,525)
- Berlin: $34,269


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Where is Stockholm? I think it has more population it its agglo than Brussels and is richer...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Stockholm metro area (the Stockholm County) had a GDP of $126.0 bn in 2009, and a GDP per capita of $62,980.


----------



## Metro007 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stunning. Thanks.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

The usual City vs City stuff, comparing apples to oranges.


----------

